# Intel 950GMA e Xorg [+edit]

## brigante

[edit]

edito questo post perché ho fatto delle modifiche tutta la giornata , ma nulla da fare , se qualcuno riesce a darmi una mano...

ho fatto un nuovo emerge di tutto xorg con dipendenze , hal , mesa e altro , ho cambiato le USE flags e packages.keywords in portage , l' errore è lo stesso..

...possibile che debba smaskerare ed installare la patch 915resolution?

[/edit]

ciao a tutti,

innanzitutto saluto tutti gli utenti , moderatori , admin e tutti coloro che appartngono a questa comunità , sono nuovo di gentoo e spero di dare il mio contributo.

scrivo questo mio primo post perché ho problemi con la mia scheda video , io ho un laptop dell' Acer , un Extensa 5200 , con una intel integrata 950 GMA.

ho letto dal wiki che i drivers sono , (come per tutte le altre distro) , compresi già nel kernel , ma un qualche problema mi impedisce di avviare X.

ad ogni startx mi viene lo schermo nero , e dopo un 3/4 minuti mi viene fuori un errore di cui riporto il log.

 *Quote:*   

> X Window System Version 1.3.0
> 
> Release Date: 19 April 2007
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3
> ...

 

naturalmente ne ho provate parecchie , solo che non ho riscontrato diversità , nemmeno negli errori.

questo è il log , il sistema mi ha restituito lo stesso errore oggi , installato tutto con genkernel , ma anche 2 giorni fà , che avevo installato ricompilando un kernel mio , ma avevo paura che fosse stato lì il problema , ma a quanto pare non è così.

sistema installato con:

USE="gnome imlib kde nls truetype xinerama"

installato xdm fluxbox e pekwm con gentoo-artwork e varie cosette , ma senza kde e gnome.

ho gia provato oltre a seguire il wiki , le indicazioni in altri post , ma niente da fare.  :Sad: 

Qualcuno ha un' indicazione che può aiutarmi per favore?

grazie a tutti.

Questo è il mio xorg.conf , modificato anche secondo vari metodi ma non è cambiata la situazione , (mi esce sempre l' allocazione della memoria inferiore al dovuto e inoltre mi cerca la VGA nel BUS errato).:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
>    Identifier     "Layout0"
> 
>    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
> ...

 

ciao e grazie a tutti in ogni caso.

----------

## randomaze

 *brigante wrote:*   

> ...possibile che debba smaskerare ed installare la patch 915resolution?

 

Quello forse se la tua risoluzione non è tra quelle disponibli:

```

(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.0   68.90  1280 1301 1333 1408  800 804 808 816 -hsync -vsync (48.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

```

Ma il tuo problema al momento è differente:

```
(EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)

(WW) intel(0): /dev/agpgart is either not available, or no memory is available

for allocation.  Using pre-allocated memory only.

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 7932 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers and 

          large DRI memory manager reservation:

(II) intel(0): Allocating 4860 scanlines for pixmap cache

(EE) intel(0): Failed to allocate framebuffer. Is your VideoRAM set too low?

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers and 

          small DRI memory manager reservation:

(II) intel(0): Allocating 4860 scanlines for pixmap cache

(EE) intel(0): Failed to allocate framebuffer. Is your VideoRAM set too low?

```

A occhio nella compilazione del kernel hai lasciato fuori l'AGP e/o la tua scheda grafica.

----------

## brigante

ciao randomaze...

1) piacere

2) grazie

allora , cercavo proprio qualcosa su cui concentrarmi domattina presto quando mi rimmeterò al tavolo con la mia gento da finire....

...solo una cosa , il kernel che ho compilato io , la scorsa settimana , mi dava un errore diverso , questo , creato con genkernel per evitare un altro fail , mi da l' errore che vedi , ma la scheda in /dev/ non c'é perché l' ha tralasciata genkernel per qualche mia indicazione errata o cosa?

possibile che si risolva con una maggiore allocazioni di memoria?

intanto posso puntare su questo...

 :Wink: 

grazie mille.

----------

## randomaze

 *brigante wrote:*   

> ...solo una cosa , il kernel che ho compilato io , la scorsa settimana , mi dava un errore diverso , questo , creato con genkernel per evitare un altro fail , mi da l' errore che vedi , ma la scheda in /dev/ non c'é perché l' ha tralasciata genkernel per qualche mia indicazione errata o cosa?

 

Mi sembra strano che genkernel l'abbia tralasciata.

Controlla (con lsmod) l'elenco del moduli caricati, dovrebbe essercene anche uno chiamato "agpgart" (oltre a drm e a qualcosa che potrebbe essere intel_agp o simili).

Se non ci sono... prova a caricarli a manina (con il comando "modprobe agpgart")

----------

## brigante

allora , aggiorno la mia situazione...

praticamente , solo per provare , ho ritentato a crearmi un nuovo kernel sempre con genkernel e per la seconda volta lo script non mi ha rilevato ed attivato la scheda video.

con modprobe , il modulo non era settato , "not found" , 

ho rifatto tutto con una mia compilazione del kernel e tutto sembra andare.

grazie a tutti

----------

